# Adding music to a slideshow produced with LR web module



## huotg01 (May 16, 2009)

I'm searching how to add music to my slide show (either Flash ou HTML) produced with the LR web module.

I'm quite new to all that. There is a lot of articles and threads about related matters but most of the time suggestions are for the slideshow module.


The question: can I produce with the LR web module a slideshow with music ? How ?

Thanks for your help.

Gaston


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 16, 2009)

Hi Gaston, the standard flash gallery doesn't give you that option, but a couple of the third party galleries could do it.  TTG Monoslideshow and SlideshowPro spring to mind.


----------



## huotg01 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for the answer.

After posting, I also have also found, from DIMIN.net, the "DIMIN Slideshow plug-in for Adobe Lightroom 2"

I still have to find out how to add more than one piece of music, but it's a start...

Gaston


----------



## smicale (Oct 13, 2009)

[quote author=huotg'1 link=topic=6522.msg44555#msg44555 date=1242567296]
Thanks for the answer.

After posting, I also have also found, from DIMIN.net, the "DIMIN Slideshow plug-in for Adobe Lightroom 2"

I still have to find out how to add more than one piece of music, but it's a start...

Gaston
[/quote]

Gaston,

I downloaded and installed this plugin, but I can't seem to figure out what you put in the field for the music option so when I upload my song it plays on the website. I am on a Mac and am a little new to the Mac side of things.

Thanks


----------



## johnbeardy (Oct 13, 2009)

I'd really recommend you look at the SlideShowPro for Lightroom plug-in. Apart from its other qualities, it makes this kind of thing very easy. And it's also easy to help the visitor switch off the music too....

John


----------



## smicale (Oct 13, 2009)

John,

I did try what you suggested and I am still having issues. In the path field I put the mp3 right at the root of my hard drive and in the path field in the plugin I I put /name.mp3. In the plugin in LR it plays the music, but when i upload it to my ftp site and try and access the slide show all I get is the slideshow and no music.

Any Ideas?


----------



## johnbeardy (Oct 13, 2009)

You followed http://wiki.slideshowpro.net/SSPlr/UG-AddingAudioVideo ?


----------

